# PEMM Slammer & PENN Sargus zu Sonderpreisen



## Angelwebshop (15. Februar 2009)

Was A.... kann, das kann der AWS schon lange !!!!

Alle Modelle der Penn Slammer Serie sowie der PENN Sargus Serie sind bei uns sofort ab Lager lieferbar.

Und hier nun die Preise:

PENN Slammer 260 > 65,00 €
PENN Slammer 360 > 69,00 €
PENN Slammer 460 > 73,95 €
PENN Slammer 560 > 77,95 €
PENN Slammer 760 > 95,95 €

http://www.angelwebshop.com/index.p...category_id=83&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1

PENN Sargus 2000 > 59,95 €
PENN Sargus 3000 > 65,95 €
PENN Sargus 4000 > 66,95 €
PENN Sargus 5000 > 69,95 €
PENN Sargus 6000 > 72,95 €
PENN Sargus 7000 > 75,95 €
PENN Sargus 8000 > 79,95 €

http://www.angelwebshop.com/index.p...category_id=95&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1

Lieferung nur solange Vorrat reicht.


----------

